
Revenge Porn Questions and Answers - SamReidHughes
https://blog.bennettandbennett.com/2019/09/revenge-porn-questions-and-answers/
======
muddi900
Ok. What about social and personal ramifications?

If I drive someone to suicide, would that be permissible under the first
amendment?

I do not know what the courts' position is on public interest, but his
examples of journalism have significantly higher public interest value
compared to revenge porn. Also, where do civil cases stand in this matter?
Civil Penalties are government decrees and should be illegal as well in case
of revenge porn.

I understand that making rights and freedom and liberty are the American way,
but how practical can it be in face gross malfeasance?

